# Eheim 2213 Parts



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey everyone!
If anyone has an Eheim 2213 that they can part out let me know! I could really use the valves that connect to the hose. When I bought this eheim it didn't come with any and cleaning has become such a pain  
If anyone has any parts even Media as well let me know and I can trade you Bristle nose fry! 
Thanks and happy new years everyone


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Reis said:


> Hey everyone!
> If anyone has an Eheim 2213 that they can part out let me know! I could really use the valves that connect to the hose. When I bought this eheim it didn't come with any and cleaning has become such a pain
> If anyone has any parts even Media as well let me know and I can trade you Bristle nose fry!
> Thanks and happy new years everyone


You can special order the valves from Big Al's. They aren't terribly expensive. They sell all the media as well. IDK if anybody would part out their 2213 and sell one of the most essential parts. How would they sell the rest of it? It would be a 'gimped' version of the filter.

I seriously think Big Al's is your best bet. Good Luck.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I would try angel fins, if its not on there website then e-mail them and find out. Big al's is terribly expensive, I needed an impeller and BA quoted me 37$ while at angel fins it was 15$...I could have it shipped to my door for less then big als. Here's a link to there spare parts

http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=28264


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Money is a bit tight. I was asking if anyone had any extra parts from an old/broken eheim. I don't expect people to rip apart their own eheim for my benefit hahaha 
I did see them at big al's for $39.99 for only one valve and I'm sorry but that's so expensive considering I'll need two of them. I might as well buy a new filter 
I'm willing to trade Bristle Nose fry, or some Beef heart/Spirulina flakes.
Thanks


----------

